# Lamb Bleeding from bum



## Alexz7272 (May 28, 2017)

went to check on the lambs and one is bleeding from her bum. What should I do?


----------



## norseofcourse (May 28, 2017)

Can you find the source?  Is she passing blood, or does she have a cut or wound somewhere on her rear end or the underside of her tail?  Has her tail been banded?


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 28, 2017)

She is passing blood. Not banded. Temp is also 96.4 degrees, so apparently hypothermic too.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 28, 2017)

Can you call a vet?  All I can think of is maybe internal injury?  I'm sorry, I hope you are able to help her.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 30, 2017)

Any update?


----------

